# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 20 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció requisitos zoosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de leche y productos lácteos destinados al consumo humano y animal, teniendo como origen y procedencia Holanda y España.    
Esto debido a que las autoridades sanitarias de estos países remitieron los modelos de certificados sanitarios para la exportación de los productos mencionados al Senasa, entidad que los aprobó recientemente y mandó a publicarlos. 
En ambos casos se determina como requisitos zoosanitarios, tanto para consumo humano como animal, que el establecimiento de origen del producto esté habilitado por la autoridad sanitaria del país procedente.  
Asimismo, que en los 60 días previos al embarque, el producto no se ubique en un área de diez kilómetros a una zona bajo cuarentena o restricción de la movilización de bovinos. 
De acuerdo a la norma publicada hoy, la leche a importarse debe pasar  por algún tratamiento de sanidad como ultrapasteurización, pasteurización rápida, y sólo en el caso de España a doble pasteurización. 
A su llegada a Perú, el producto podrá ser sometido a los controles y exámenes que determine el Senasa, con cargos económicos a los usuarios.
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
Esta disposición también incluye a los insumos agrarios, organismos benéficos, materiales de empaque, embalaje y acondicionamiento, cualquier otro material capaz de introducir o propagar plagas y enfermedades, así como los medios utilizados para transportarlos.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Francia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

